# July 19th Card Revealed - Arlovski is clearly OUT of the UFC



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

http://dreamfighters.com/site/?action=detail&id=1207842187



> Just yesterday sherdog released that Fedor will be facing Tim Sylvia over the summer. DreamFighters.com has learned through some sources, and also on the Savage Dog Show, that they have added some fights to the fight card. Here are the rumored bouts:
> 
> Tim Sylvia Vs. Fedor
> 
> ...


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh my!


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

bout time he got out of the UFC. They've done nothing but Shaft him since he lost the belt


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

The article says these are rumors. Don't jump to conclusions quite yet.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

not sure why this was moved...it pertained to a fighter who was in the ufc and that's why i put it in the title....:confused02:


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Dude this card is starting to look really solid. If its all true of course:thumbsup:.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy crap! What an awesome card that would be!


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

That rumoured card looks far too good to be true, they should add Vitor Vs Tito II for the icing on the cake. :thumbsup:



southpaw447 said:


> bout time he got out of the UFC. They've done nothing but Shaft him since he lost the belt


His only shaft was being on the undercard in his last fight. When he lost the title he got an instant rematch three months later, then he got fed Cruz (won that), fought a top ten guy in Werdum (won that). . . then the shaft.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Fedor, Sylvia, Barnett, Arlovski and Babalu all on the same card. Yeah I'm going to get this event lol.
Barnett vs Pedro is a little weak but w/e.


----------



## JIKI (Jan 22, 2008)

damn that looks swweeeeeeeettttttt


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> Fedor, Sylvia, Barnett, Arlovski and Babalu all on the same card. Yeah I'm going to get this event lol.
> *Barnett vs Pedro is a little weak but w/e*.


what? it's a great fight! barnett should be able to get some revenge for that devastating KO in the early days

but overall, this card is crazy stacked...hope it's for real


----------



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

*Arlovski/Babalu added to Fedor/Sylvia event*

http://dreamfighters.com/site/?action=detail&id=1207842187

Tim Sylvia Vs. Fedor 

Andrei Arlovski Vs. Ben Rothwell 

Babalu Vs. Mike Whitehead 

Pedro Rizzo Vs. Josh Barnett 

Alexander Emelienenko vs. TBA


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

That would be a spectacular card with a lot of top 10 HW talent. I would actually purchase that PPV.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

So I'm guessing I completely missed the threads saying that Arlovski left the UFC?


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

sry man, already posted

http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma...h-card-revealed-arlovski-clearly-out-ufc.html


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

When did Arlovski's negotiating period with the UFC end? I thought it was June or July?


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> what? it's a great fight! barnett should be able to get some revenge for that devastating KO in the early days
> 
> but overall, this card is crazy stacked...hope it's for real


Exactly! That's what I'm hoping for. Sadly, Rizzo ain't what he used to be. But I think it'll be a decent fight nonetheless.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Man, this is shaping up to be a fun, fun card. Please, oh please, have Barnett face Aleks again, oh pretty, pretty please.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Oh man this is a stacked card. And has potential of having a really big draw PPV wise.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm just wondering is Joe Silva doing the matchmaking for this card to because their is no reason to put Arlovski, Aleks E., and Barnett on a card and have none of them face each other. The matchups should be Aleks E. vs Arlovski and then Barnett vs Rothwell but why put Rizzo in there.

However this card looks sick. I mean that is at least 6 of the top 15 HW's and probably 5 of the top 10.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> So I'm guessing I completely missed the threads saying that Arlovski left the UFC?


I don't know if anything official has been announced, but there's been a lot of talk saying he's on his way out.

W/o Couture, Sylvia, Arlovski the UFC HW division is weak.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow, if true...what a fight card. But I'm willing to bet that only 1 or 2 of these matchups actually go down. :dunno:


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

if it turns out to be true then this will be THE place for HWs in the future


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

The list of the HW's competing on this card alone surpasses the UFC's HW Talent Pool. 

Aleksander, Fedor, Sylvia, Arlovski, Barnett?

vs

Noguiera, Mir, Vera, Werdum, dare I say Lesnar or Sanchez?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Don't forgot Rothwell he is a very solid fighter who just hasn't had many guys to fight lately.


----------



## AstroBouncer (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow if that card is even half true this is gonna be an amazing show and a huge step for MMA outside the UFC once more.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> Fedor, Sylvia, Barnett, Arlovski and Babalu all on the same card. Yeah I'm going to get this event lol.
> Barnett vs Pedro is a little weak but w/e.


No way, hopefully Josh can get revenge! :thumb02:


----------



## JIKI (Jan 22, 2008)

damn i wont aleks to beat barnett


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

Well, it seems that the HW of the UFC is not the strongest anymore.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Rizzo vs Barnett 2 is actually an interesting fight.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I call bull shit on this. Alexs E. would have serious issues to fighting in the states, with his criminal past. 

Rothwell, Fedor and Sylvia ok. 

Babalu is going to have a fight very soon for HCF 

Pedro Rizzo isn't up to much so he's good. 

Barnett got pro wrastlin dates.

Nobody has herd anything about Arlovski, and usually contract talks would come up somewhere.

But if the stars allign and Afliction, ADRENELINE~! MMA and Mark Cuban got money to waste then why not. Hell this blows out any possible hw match ups the ufc can make right now. Like Nogueira/Werdum seems like the only legit title fight they can do, which seems pretty bad.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

This card is absolutely filthy.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thats a good point about Aleks criminal record and fighting in the states; not sure if he would even been allowed into the country to fight. 

But wasnt the Fedor/Sylvia fight rumored to be on HDNet? How could they possibly afford this many top guys w/o it even being a PPV? I guess I will believe when I see more reports.


----------



## JIKI (Jan 22, 2008)

so what that he was in prison? i think they will let him to fight


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

It's events like this that make me really wish they'd show other MMA PPV's here in Australia..


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

This card looks almost too good to be true... That's why I'm not getting my hopes up. If it happens though... Wow!


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

Wow!! That is one stacked card with alot of fights I want to see:thumbsup:

Simply awesome!


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

THAT'S MY BIRTHDAY!


Shit how exciting is that, what a present this card could potentially be if all these fights come true.

Please oh please let this be true.



jtaylor42 said:


> Thats a good point about Aleks criminal record and fighting in the states; not sure if he would even been allowed into the country to fight.
> 
> But wasnt the Fedor/Sylvia fight rumored to be on HDNet? How could they possibly afford this many top guys w/o it even being a PPV? I guess I will believe when I see more reports.


I think it is supposed to be on HDNet, but Affliction is the promoter/sponsoring the event. And I'm pretty sure they got tons of money.

It will probably be similar to Yarenokka! but instead of M-1 promoting and HDnet broadcasting it will be promoted by Affliction.

Sounds cool to me.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*WOW.

Great card, even for a rumor. I would love to see Aleks fight Barnett for the rematch.*


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

arlovski is going to pound bens face in


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Lotus said:


> arlovski is going to pound bens face in


Agreed.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

sirdilznik said:


> This card looks almost too good to be true... That's why I'm not getting my hopes up. If it happens though... Wow!


I am trying to refrain my excitement as well until the announcement is official. Being that it is rumored to take place in Dallas, which would allow me to attend, makes this card so filthy.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> I call bull shit on this. Alexs E. would have serious issues to fighting in the states, with his criminal past.
> 
> Rothwell, Fedor and Sylvia ok.
> 
> ...



Im with ya, I call BS aswell. I shall wait for some concrete news on this.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> I call bull shit on this. Alexs E. would have serious issues to fighting in the states, with his criminal past.



I agree, who knows if dreamfighters.com just "created" this card as part of their dream fights they'd like to see.:dunno:


----------

